# Powhatan / Greensprings



## RuralEngineer (Feb 15, 2014)

"WILLIAMSBURG: Las Vegas, NV-based Diamond Resorts International has been busy in Williamsburg, having spent the last three years or so making major improvements at two resorts there. The Historic Powhatan Resort and Greensprings Vacation Resort have both undergone significant renovations and refurbishments and there are plans for continued development in 2014.

As the oldest standing home in James City County, The Powhatan underwent an extensive $800,000 renovation managed by the Diamond Operations Management Team in 2011-2012. In 2012-2013 common area renovations included new resort-wide brick and concrete pathways, a new workout facility, renovated outdoor pool and spa area, and a renovated mini-golf course.

Future plans for renovation include a multi-year, multi-million dollar unit renovation with the installation of new kitchen cabinets and countertops, new flooring, furniture, drapes, artwork, flat screen TV’s, updated bathrooms, new mattresses, new outdoor furniture and renovated outdoor landscaping. Construction has commenced and the projected completion for the first 100 units is April 2014.

For Greensprings Vacation Resort, the multi-year, multi-million dollar unit renovation, which commenced in 2012, will continue on into 2014. Renovations for this property include new flooring throughout the unit, new furniture, drapes and artwork, flat screen TV’s and updated bathrooms. The goal is to complete an additional 36 units by April 2014.

Those resorts have needed such improvements for quite a while; they were very tired. From the sound of things they’re now starting to feel a whole lot more energized."

The key to powhatan is to use it as a 2nd home if you are in the MD/VA/DC area.  

- See more at: http://www.insidethegate.com/gatehouse/#sthash.pKkXoOuD.dpuf


----------

